# 457 visa - letters of recommendation



## Apotheosis (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi all, 

I am just about ready to submit my 457 application. I have all the components ready, apart from letters of recommendation/referral letters. I have several colleagues and former employers that can do so, but in the interest of time, I may skip this. They are busy and I am not keen on being a pest about getting this. I want to submit my application as soon as possible, especially since all of the other components are ready.

Would it be unwise to do so? I have my contract in my Oz company that I will attach, would that be sufficient? Would leaving out these letters compromise my chances of getting the visa awarded?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I would go ahead and apply, for a 457 I don't think the recommendation letters are crucial, mainly a letter of employment from your AU employer is the main thing DIAC needs to get things rolling. If they do want recommendation letters DIAC will ask for them.

I didn't need them when I applied for a 457 more than 6 yrs ago.



Apotheosis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am just about ready to submit my 457 application. I have all the components ready, apart from letters of recommendation/referral letters. I have several colleagues and former employers that can do so, but in the interest of time, I may skip this. They are busy and I am not keen on being a pest about getting this. I want to submit my application as soon as possible, especially since all of the other components are ready.
> 
> Would it be unwise to do so? I have my contract in my Oz company that I will attach, would that be sufficient? Would leaving out these letters compromise my chances of getting the visa awarded?


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 7, 2008)

amaslam said:


> I would go ahead and apply, for a 457 I don't think the recommendation letters are crucial, mainly a letter of employment from your AU employer is the main thing DIAC needs to get things rolling. If they do want recommendation letters DIAC will ask for them.
> 
> I didn't need them when I applied for a 457 more than 6 yrs ago.


Ok I agree, thank you again sir. I feel my application is solid as it is.

Will submit tomorrow, wish me luck!


----------

